# 26055 with 26160



## Rufus186 (Jun 8, 2017)

Pt presents with Rt ring trigger finger and Rt middle trigger finger w/a Rt middle retinacular cyst.  MD incised between middle and ring and removed the two cysts from the fiber osseous pully system, Pulleys opened up,AO was quite thickened with quite a bit of tenosynovium at the FDS and FDP.  The tendons were drawn out and debrided.  Rt middle trigger procedure done only.  Does a seperate lesion justify mod 59 since it is the same incision pt also has dx of cyst and trigger finger.  Suggestions appreciated, thank you!

26160,f7
26055,59,51,f7
26055,51,f8


----------



## fish4codes (Jun 9, 2017)

I would think that no, even though it is a different lesion it is the same incision and when running through NCCI 26055 is considered "a component of the procedure".  I would code this  26160-f7 and 26055,51,F8.   I would like to hear others input.  Hope this helps!


----------

